# Hack Ur Airtel Live & Surf Free.



## jerin3013 (Oct 4, 2008)

TYPE *wap.google.com/gwt/n?=(site name). 

After = enter Site, dat u want 2 surf. 

Keep Show Images:OFF


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2008)

jerin3013 said:


> TYPE *wap.google.com/gwt/n?=(site name).
> 
> After = enter Site, dat u want 2 surf.
> 
> Keep Show Images:OFF


 
R u sure will it work...bcoz for browsing 2 the above url we need GPRS


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 4, 2008)

u hav tested it or not?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 4, 2008)

u sure???...ne1 tried it yet?


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

> TYPE *wap.google.com/gwt/n?=(site name).
> 
> After = enter Site, dat u want 2 surf.
> 
> Keep Show Images:OFF


Seems fake to m cause wats the fun when you have to surf with images off.......


----------



## chinawall (Oct 4, 2008)

ya, bullshit if u type that and try to connect it tries to connect via MO and ofcourse fails as my MO is not activated, one can browse with airtel live but thats not FREE!


----------



## vandit (Oct 5, 2008)

^^ why dont u try that using airtel live and check wether balance is reducing or not ??
and before any1 makes comment that I should check it....I have a post paid connection so i cant knw wether its free or not...


----------



## chinawall (Oct 5, 2008)

vandit said:


> ^^ why dont u try that using airtel live and check wether balance is reducing or not ??
> and before any1 makes comment that I should check it....I have a post paid connection so i cant knw wether its free or not...



with airtel live in prepaid u can browse ( i did myself) but it charges 30 p per 20 kb ( or 20 p per 30 kb something like this) balance reduced ofcourse  , but for this one has to go airtel liveworld link first from there with google search its possible to check mails or sites from links , but , as i said there are charges, i have checked myself. I commented as i knew this before very well.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 5, 2008)

Another rumor is that using TeaShark can give you free surfing... havent tested it but its all over blogs.


----------



## pushkar (Oct 5, 2008)

I have used this link. Sometimes my balance is reduced, sometimes not. I guess it is free for only some sites.


----------



## casanova (Oct 5, 2008)

When I was last using Airtel, surfing google was charged as well.


----------



## Ph4x0r (Oct 5, 2008)

Balance is deducted after sometime.


----------



## User Name (Oct 5, 2008)

I am surfing free through Airtel LIVE.surfing is free(with images) but don't download any thing.
Tricks r available everywhere just google.  
Even on Thinkdigit  
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77667


----------



## R2K (Oct 5, 2008)

is it working guys????????


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Another rumor is that using TeaShark can give you free surfing... havent tested it but its all over blogs.


 
Ya i've also heard from 1 of my frnd..but when i visited its link...no such info was given..only browing features was listed


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 7, 2008)

Lol! its not an official feature, just something that a user discovered while using teashark lol!


----------



## aritrap (Oct 10, 2008)

This trick is old. I posted this before. I am using this trick successfully for the last 8 months. Go to wap.google.com/gwt/n and enter the address of the name of the site in the text box present on that page. Click on No Image. Then disable images from the browser itself. If u dont disable images from the phone browser, money will be cut as Google displays the RSS feeds at the top of the page and the RSS picture is also shown.

I have posted this trick in my website(hotshot05.page.tl) too.


----------



## satyamy (Oct 10, 2008)

may be you are misunderstanding

surfing Airtel Live is free only downloading is charged means you can only view airtellive site in your Mobile Phone

if you open google.com or any other it will be charged not free

so this link is useless


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

This hack is fake...no body is 100% successful yet


----------



## j4jubin (Oct 10, 2008)

This is not a hack,but u can browz totally free using teashark,ucweb etc.But teashark fails to initialize on many phones.So ucweb is a btr option.Visit www.ucweb.com from pc or wap.ucweb.com from mobile.The version 5.1 is automatically configured and browzn using airtel live setting is absolutely free.Version 6.0 is available but by default normal browsing charges apply.U need to change the default settings of ucweb6 to browz free. 
I have been using ucweb5.10
for the last 3 months.Even this posting is done using ucweb.Start using it now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

j4jubin said:


> This is not a hack,but u can *browz totally free using teashark*,ucweb etc.But teashark fails to initialize on many phones.So ucweb is a btr option.Visit www.ucweb.com from pc or wap.ucweb.com from mobile.The version 5.1 is automatically configured and browzn using airtel live setting is absolutely free.Version 6.0 is available but by default normal browsing charges apply.U need to change the default settings of ucweb6 to browz free.
> I have been using ucweb5.10
> for the last 3 months.Even this posting is done using ucweb.Start using it now.


 
Hey dheeraj..look another user with teashark 
u mean 2 say ucweb is made 4 free browsing on gprs.cells


----------



## j4jubin (Oct 10, 2008)

Nope Karan,ucweb is not build for free gprs browsing on mobiles.Its similar to browsers like opera mini ,mozilla etc. . . oops there is a mobile version of firefox which allows free browzn. using airtel live.What i said earlier was tat ucweb 5.1 s default settngs allow free gprs on airtel.By manually configuring ucweb s other versions u can browz without paying a paise.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

j4jubin said:


> Nope Karan,ucweb is not build for free gprs browsing on mobiles.Its similar to browsers like opera mini ,mozilla etc. . . oops there is a mobile version of firefox which allows free browzn. using airtel live.What i said earlier was tat ucweb 5.1 s default settngs allow free gprs on airtel.*By manually configuring ucweb s other versions u can browz without paying a paise*.


 
AFAIK connecting thru AIRTEL Live is charged.....then how come 
this app works for free browsing of the net....& from where the pages will load...


----------



## j4jubin (Oct 10, 2008)

Man first try ucweb 5.10 and then say that again.
Why u r always so doubting?:-l
I hav no internet conn. and i hav been using it for last 3 months.I dont know what is happening behind the scenes while using ucweb or teashark.

UCWEB is less than 200kb AND teashark is 122kb .If u r such a lazy fellow not to try these apps,then there is no point in crying here for free gprs.


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 10, 2008)

Teashark works.But u have to get the alpha version bcoz the new version has some innitialisation problems and all.I have tested it myself and is using it


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 11, 2008)

^^ It's working fine on Symbian S60 3rd edition. Tried and tested.


----------



## hahahari (Oct 11, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Another rumor is that using TeaShark can give you free surfing... havent tested it but its all over blogs.



I can vouch for it. It has worked for me for almost 7 months now. Not even a paisa reduced. I dont download stuff though. And it works only on mobile, I havent been able to make it work with the PC.


----------



## j4jubin (Oct 11, 2008)

UCWEB is much faster than teashark and displays almost all the sites perfectly.

Can ny 1 tell me how to get the alpha version of teashark.


----------



## ajaybc (Oct 11, 2008)

j4jubin said:


> UCWEB is much faster than teashark and displays almost all the sites perfectly.
> 
> Can ny 1 tell me how to get the alpha version of teashark.




*rapidshare.com/files/147135688/TeaShark_0.8.jar


----------



## manistar (Nov 29, 2008)

Is it illegal???


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 29, 2008)

i can vouch for teashark free airltel usage ... i have used it for months before the intializing error issue.


----------



## deadlyheart4u (Dec 15, 2008)

use teashark browser it helps a lot.


----------



## ampd5 (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks.....


----------



## p!e (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah TEASHARK is working fine..........
ive installed it on E90 and samsung d600 .no problems till now


----------

